# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  August 2019 Challenge: Black Rock Peaks

## -ML-

hi, i picked nr.7 "A misty glen amidst jagged peaks"

and here are some sketches.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

Great sketch for what is to be, I dig what you have so far, keep it up!

----------


## DrWho42

reminds me of the murderhorn from _the simpsons_!

----------


## -ML-

> Great sketch for what is to be, I dig what you have so far, keep it up!


thank you  :Very Happy:  




> reminds me of the murderhorn from _the simpsons_!


never heard of that place before,thanks for the inspiration, maybe i put this mountains in a snowy region, instead of a mediterranean with wineyards.

   
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## XCali

I like the sketches. The potential is definitely here. And the gate is very cool.  :Wink: 

As we are nearing the end of the challenge, just a gentle reminder that the 'Latest WIP' thing on your post would ONLY pick up one your images in a given post to be voted on in the end. So, I would suggest you click on WIP button, then add the image you want to show up in the Thumbnails before adding more of your sketches. If you have questions, you are welcome to ask.  :Wink:

----------


## -ML-

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## -ML-

> I like the sketches. The potential is definitely here. And the gate is very cool. 
> 
> As we are nearing the end of the challenge, just a gentle reminder that the 'Latest WIP' thing on your post would ONLY pick up one your images in a given post to be voted on in the end. So, I would suggest you click on WIP button, then add the image you want to show up in the Thumbnails before adding more of your sketches. If you have questions, you are welcome to ask.


thanks, i didn´t realised it  :Very Happy: 

i didnt finished this project, but i improve it in the future, i have some interessting ideas in mind.

----------

